# Im back



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well I have been checking the forum randomly but haven't been posting. I am back however! My dad has been diagnosed with cancer so we have been busy taking him to his doctor appointments; getting I chemo and transfusions fairly regularly. BUT IM BACK. Things have calmed down and we are getting into a regular routine again! 

So for those that remember me...I'm back...

For those new people Hello  I look forward to talking with you all about goats again!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you're back Jessaba, sorry to hear about your Dad though. Hugs.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hugs: I pray that all goes well with your dad!

Good to see you


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great to see you again!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks. He is responding well to treatment. All tumors have shrunk by half. There is 6 tumors total. They first gave him a year to live and now they are saying he could have a 6 month break from chemo! Glad to be back to talk goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about your father. 

Great that you are back!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome back...sorry your dad is going through this..sounds like he has great support : )


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. We were told today he doesn't have to have chemo til December at the earliest. They will do a scan in December and if his tumors aren't growing they keep giving him a break, if they grow he goes back on chemo!!

Soo good news today


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good news!!

Welcome back!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well unfortunately it looks like the cancer may be progressing. His calcium levels were pretty high last week. Apparently his tumor is producing calcium. She did a brain scan yesterday. We should get results today. 

Some good thoughts sent our way would be appreciated. She is hoping to have him out of the hospital by Wednesday so we can have thanksgiving at home instead of at the hospital. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome back to TGS.
I am so sorry to hear about your dad. I send you, your father, and your family my best wishes for him to get better.


----------

